# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Страница администрации Virusinfo.info

## olejah

Уважаемые гости и участники форума VIrusinfo.info.

Наш антивирусный портал представляет Вашему вниманию страницу администрации проекта Virusinfo.info, где Вы сможете ознакомиться с краткой биографией каждого из тех людей, которые работают и непосредственно поддерживают проект. Информация со временем может пополняться.
Найти страницу можно в панеле навигации, между списком пользователей и поиском новых сообщений на форуме.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

